# Most Disturbing (or "WTF?") Movie you've seen.



## BassMan (Jan 5, 2009)

For me it would be Angela's Ashes for the following reasons:

At the age of 4, the main character says "It's the twins! Their arses are shitty!" When his Grandma asks what the bad smell is.

One of the main character's friends lets him and a few other friends peep at his sisters naked.

In 1 scene, the main character and 2 of his friends skip school to "go sinning" which involves masturbating behind a stone wall while watching a flock of sheep!

As a teenager, the main character bangs a girl who EVERYONE in town knows to have the plague! This woman pretty much seduces him like a fox in heat and they engage in the horizontal mambo several times before she eventually dies.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2009)

I watched Faces of Death at the tender age of 13. Holy fucksticks.


----------



## Kolbo (Jan 5, 2009)

The most disturbing movie i'v seen is Akira. The scene with Tetsuo's transformation creeps me out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 5, 2009)

WTF:
10,000 B.C.
Eagle Eye
Lemony Snicket
"         " Movie and Meet the Spartans

Disturbing:
Cloverfield
Quarantine
No Country for Old Men
Beowulf


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 5, 2009)

Gummo
Julien Donkey Boy
Hostel


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 5, 2009)

Basically anything the Sci Fi Channel airs Saturday nights at 9PM, or at anytime for that matter.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 5, 2009)

Rocky Horror Picture Show... WHAT THE F**K?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bambi (Jan 6, 2009)

Most disturbing or WTF thing I've seen?

A few of Peter Jacksons earlier movies ... those are always entertaining.


----------



## TheM (Jan 6, 2009)

Wizards has to be the most WTF movie I've seen. The ending especially made me go WTF... That and the technocolor WWII footage.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2009)

Cloverfield definitely scares the fuck outta me just because it seems like one of those _it could happen_ movies, like Armageddon and 28 Days After Tomorrow.

As for most wtf movie, I saw it on one of the movie channels when I was like 10, and I don't remember the name of it or that much about it except it seemed to take place a long ass time ago in England/Scotland/Ireland/Newfieland and featured this redheaded girl getting abused by her dad _constantly_.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 6, 2009)

WTF: The Shining

Disturbing: Hotel Rwanda


----------



## brrrr (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Laze (Jan 6, 2009)

*WTF: *_Eraserhead_

*Disturbing:* _Irreversible [10 minute rape scene is not fun in the odd French movie that plays it's narrative backwards. The movie starts, essentially how the movie ends. in some kind of underground orgy dungeon and a guy gets his face smashed in with a fire extinguisher. In a close up shot, it's horrid - and then the rest of the movie plays through and it is actually kinda heart-wrenching]_


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 6, 2009)

Cloverfield was awful... exploding people though 8D

Hostel put me into hysterics (of laughter) XD

Well the first horror film I saw was Freddie Vs Jason on halloween night when I had just turned 13 and we were basically just a group of terrified girls... I swear, I didn't sleep for _months_. I laugh at it now though.

I don't really think I've seen anything that left a lasting impression really so I can't remember them.


----------



## yak (Jan 6, 2009)

WTF: Cabin fever, the whole movie is just one WTF moment after another. Drunk friends and I laughed our assess off of it, watching it on new years 2006

Disturbing: Battle Royal... The whole idea of a game where a bunch of kids are left alone on an island and have to brutally murder their siblings to win scores high on the disturb-o-meter.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 6, 2009)

yak said:


> Disturbing: Battle Royal... The whole idea of a game where a bunch of kids are left alone on an island and have to brutally murder their siblings to win scores high on the disturb-o-meter.



I love that film! Makes me laugh every time. It's so awesome.

Is it wrong that none of the films listed have disturbed me in any way? I mean, it takes a lot to disturb me, most of it just makes me laugh and then rewind, watch again and laugh again XD


----------



## Koomie (Jan 6, 2009)

Horrifying: The Hills have Eyes (dosn't help that it was filmed down here!)
Disturbing: Farce of the Penquins (I was like =/ ....Then i lol'd!)
WTF: Meet the Spartans

Epic(good): Pan's Labriynth

That's just the ones i can remember.. ^^;


----------



## Lukar (Jan 6, 2009)

Probably Hostel- the first half of it was basically a porno.


----------



## Veekahr (Jan 6, 2009)

Tideland. Hands down.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 6, 2009)

yak said:


> WTF: Cabin fever, the whole movie is just one WTF moment after another. Drunk friends and I laughed our assess off of it, watching it on new years 2006


The kid with aspies bit his hand! =O

I loved that movie in a "lol this is stupid" way.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm...I don't watch many horror films. I've heard things about "Teeth" that make me gayer than I already am...So I'm gonna say that's my WTF movie, even though I haven't seen it.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 6, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Disturbing:
> Beowulf



How the hell is Beowulf disturbing? That movies was teh epicniss. xD


----------



## Croc_Takayama (Jan 6, 2009)

<_< i'm not sure if this counts for most disturbing or wtf, but i can tell you right now it's scares the shit out of me every time. American Werewolf In London. i've seen it when i was, like 10 or younger. i laugh at it occationally now, but it still gives me the shivers







call me a wuss if you want, but some of you have to admit this thing is scary lookin'


----------



## Lukar (Jan 6, 2009)

Croc_Takayama said:


> <_< i'm not sure if this counts for most disturbing or wtf, but i can tell you right now it's scares the shit out of me every time. American Werewolf In London. i've seen it when i was, like 10 or younger. i laugh at it occationally now, but it still gives me the shivers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it looks scary, but when I first saw it, it startled me. I didn't expect to see a picture of a werewolf. xD


----------



## serious-stripes (Jan 6, 2009)

Aztec Rex on sci-fi for shure in the WTF category .... If you have not witnessed the hilarity of dinosaurs vs. conquistadors please do yourself a favor and watch this for a quick taste     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxMCFvvtLQQ

whoever decided to pen such a messed up story should be publicly hanged


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 6, 2009)

2001: A Space Oddyssey.

Why?

THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6yAEvnoCPs (Turn the Volume up so you hear it all)

Mind? Blown. Amazing movie, and better than I expected. (Having been a fan of the book for a long time.)


----------



## Loken (Jan 7, 2009)

Most disturbing is a tough one.  I would have to go with Akira and I don't know why but it feels like a cop out.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 7, 2009)

Laze said:


> *WTF: *_Eraserhead_
> 
> *Disturbing:* _Irreversible [10 minute rape scene is not fun in the odd French movie that plays it's narrative backwards. The movie starts, essentially how the movie ends. in some kind of underground orgy dungeon and a guy gets his face smashed in with a fire extinguisher. In a close up shot, it's horrid - and then the rest of the movie plays through and it is actually kinda heart-wrenching]_


 
I've seen bits and pieces of the movie -- the most controversial aspect of the film appears to not even be the gore, but the 17hz or khz frequency used for some of the shots.

Saw the scene with the guy getting killed by the fire extinguisher; it was predictable violence, but nonetheless disturbing (oh, and it actually had a moral point.) Of course, imagine my "Ooohh!" when I figured out the whole point of the movie was to selectively smear societies admiration of masculine aggression, vengeance, rage, power, control, and psychological envy.

So all the Jeffery Dahmer's of the world kind of get their intellectual asses kicked if they think its just a cheap snuff film  as they pretty much get ridiculed throughout the entire duration of the movie, albeit passively. Thank god, I thought the tasteless hollywood violence had already taken its toll.

Pretty neat film in its most basic premise.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 7, 2009)

*Most Disturbing*: Pink Floyd's The Wall

Compared to album based films like The Point, Yellow Submarine and Tommy, This is biggest piece of mindfuck i have ever seen


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

yak said:


> Disturbing: Battle Royal... The whole idea of a game where a bunch of kids are left alone on an island and have to brutally murder their siblings to win scores high on the disturb-o-meter.


 
Best book EVER.  Haven't seen the flick, though.  And it was classmates, yes?

But seriously, they need to make Battle Royal into a reality tv show and/or a vacation resort-type game for large groups (only, you know, with none of the actual _dying_).  Like a huge, awesome, spectacularly souped up game of paintball.  Come on, you know it would be kickass beyond all reason.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2009)

I read Battle Royal about 100 times when I got the book back in 6th grade. Sometimes my dad would say, "What are you reading about?" And I got to answer "I'm reading about a girl attempting to slice a guy's throat with a razor after feigning sexual interest in him."

I may not have put it that eloquently, but my dad something like "Huh, sounds like my first girlfriend."

ANYWAY. I've never seen the movie. That makes me sad.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> "I'm reading about a girl attempting to slice a guy's throat with a razor after feigning sexual interest in him."


 
Huh, sounds like my current girlfriend.

But seriously, that's hilarious.  XD


----------



## Frasque (Jan 7, 2009)

I love WTF movies, personally. The crazier the better.

As for disturbing about the most disturbing thing I ever saw was in Cronenberg's "The Fly" when Jeff Goldblum - who's turning into a fly - peels his fingernails off. Ugh, ick.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 7, 2009)

Frasque said:


> I love WTF movies, personally. The crazier the better.
> 
> As mfor disturbing about the most disturbing thing I ever saw was in Cronenberg's "The Fly" when Jeff Goldblum - who's turning into a fly - peels his fingernails off. Ugh, ick.



That bit was AWESOME! I love that movie, it's brilliant XD

I JUST REMEMBERED!
The one film that scares me half to death is...
*drum roll*
Yellow Submarine. I mean, wtf? Nowhere Man scares the crap outta me. I saw it for the first time in Spain when I was about 12 years old. I must have seen about 6 times that holiday. Then I saw it again a coupla months ago and it *still* scares me >..<

*shudders*


----------



## Frasque (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually the most WTF movie ever made is probably "What Is It?". Haven't seen the rest of the trilogy yet, though, and it's not on DVD.

More WTF goodness:
Sante Sangre
Holy Mountain
Even Dwarfs Started Small
Rubin & Ed
The Attic Expeditions
The Howling 2: Your Sister is a Werewolf (not intentional)


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF: prom night
i was laughing my ass off the whole time


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 7, 2009)

Disturbing = Shake Hands with the Devil

Don't get me wrong, its a good movie.. but some of the stuff.. just disturbs me

WTF = Snakes on a plane

I thought it was pretty stupid.. but I laughed at it


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jan 7, 2009)

brrrr said:


>


 
you're only choosing that because you don't know the history behind vagina dentata. read more greek mythology (i'm overexerted on the stuff)
I have the DVD of this movie and the best character in it id Dawn's Step-brother, and she (beep)'s him and severs hi penis at the end for revenge. what a bitch


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> you're only choosing that because you don't know the history behind vagina dentata. read more greek mythology (i'm overexerted on the stuff)
> I have the DVD of this movie and the best character in it id Dawn's Step-brother, and she (beep)'s him and severs hi penis at the end for revenge. what a bitch



shit son, that's fuckin' intense.


----------



## anonymous kiba (Jan 7, 2009)

the most disturbing movie i have ever seen was faces of death, i was so disturbed i had nightmares for a couple of days


----------



## serious-stripes (Jan 7, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I read Battle Royal about 100 times when I got the book back in 6th grade. Sometimes my dad would say, "What are you reading about?" And I got to answer "I'm reading about a girl attempting to slice a guy's throat with a razor after feigning sexual interest in him."
> 
> I may not have put it that eloquently, but my dad something like "Huh, sounds like my first girlfriend."
> 
> ANYWAY. I've never seen the movie. That makes me sad.




I'm reading the book right now actually definitely intense...the detail of the gore (especially the feeling of certain actions) is just ridiculously disturbing

good book though


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 7, 2009)

The Happening. It sucked too!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 8, 2009)

American history X was a pretty WTF holy shit type movie. If you haven't seen it's a very powerful movie, it points out a lot of true things about racism that happens in the world.


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 8, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> The most disturbing movie i'v seen is Akira. The scene with Tetsuo's transformation creeps me out.



That was a moderate one for me.

I rather remember this Cube 2 movie I watched on Sci-Fi. Was rated R and I was like...13, maybe? Either way, there was this scene where this guy gets massacred into a huge amount of blood. That gave me a nightmare and that was it.

Here you go. Disturb yourself. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6IqueWBOCg


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jan 8, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> shit son, that's fuckin' intense.


 
let's just say it pushed me into bisexual territory, no arse can sever a penis! Or can it!?!

You have to watch the movie to get it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> American history X was a pretty WTF holy shit type movie. If you haven't seen it's a very powerful movie, it points out a lot of true things about racism that happens in the world.



American History X is good but it ain't got shit on Romper Stomper (Russell Crow as an Australian skinhead gang leader, nuff said)


----------



## yak (Jan 8, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I love that film! Makes me laugh every time. It's so awesome.
> 
> Is it wrong that none of the films listed have disturbed me in any way? I mean, it takes a lot to disturb me, most of it just makes me laugh and then rewind, watch again and laugh again XD



I didn't say it disturbed me you know . I am yet to find something that would disturb me that cinematography has produced.

It was just the most disturbing thing, in general, that I have watched and remembered at the point I was writing that post.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 9, 2009)

I've seen many, many films but there have only been a select few that have really put me on edge phychologically.

Wtf/Lolz: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Manos: The Hands of Fate.

Disturbing: Grave of the fireflies, mainly becuase it was an animated film and utterly gut-wrenching watching the characters go through that kind of pain/loss. Whhhhhhy. D:


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> let's just say it pushed me into bisexual territory, no arse can sever a penis! Or can it!?!



Oh yeah?
Teeth II: Anal dentata :twisted:

Most WTF movie I've seen so far would have to be Hostel II...but then again I'm not much of a horror movie fan, so seeing a guy get his dick cut off is pretty hardcore for me already.

damn, I've GOT to watch teeth! ^^


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

Every movie made by Magnolia Films are all in the WTF category....I mean Watch the Signal by them.... I still haven't grasp what the story was about.


----------



## uncia (Jan 10, 2009)

Africa addio (original vsn.; *flags nsfw, etc.*), perhaps.

_(So much for Michael Moore being "controversial"...)_



XNexusDragonX said:


> Wtf/Lolz: ...Manos: The Hands of Fate.
> 
> Disturbing: Grave of the fireflies, mainly becuase it was an animated film and utterly gut-wrenching watching the characters go through that kind of pain/loss. Whhhhhhy. D:


*nodnods*


----------



## Teracat (Jan 11, 2009)

Frasque said:


> I love WTF movies, personally. The crazier the better.
> 
> As for disturbing about the most disturbing thing I ever saw was in Cronenberg's "The Fly" when Jeff Goldblum - who's turning into a fly - peels his fingernails off. Ugh, ick.



I fucking love David Cronenberg. See Videodrome, it's so screwed up it tends to haunt you.


----------



## Tails Fox (Jan 12, 2009)

I remember watching a movie a few years ago (like, 2003 I think) called The Body Snatchers, where seeds would drift down from space, contaminate people while they're sleeping with pods and turning them into these weird aliens/monsters/whatever the heck they are. That scream they would do still freaks me out by memory

That one bothered me for a good while, especially the closing speech... Might not sound like much, but trust me, it was extremely weird.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Some movie called Stranded. Poorly made movie, horrible acting, ect. Had me saying "wtf" the entire time.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark City, Eraserhead and Pi

WTF


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 12, 2009)

Max Magician and the Legend of the Rings (or something along those lines).
Laughably bad acting, convoluted story no one cares about. So yea... WTF?!


----------



## LoC (Jan 12, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> The Happening. It sucked too!



That movie failed so hard. The biggest joke were the shots of the 'killer' trees later on the movie.

Sadly, I was a bit freaked out by The Ring the first time I saw it, though watched it again and got completely over it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Gummo
> Julien Donkey Boy
> Hostel



What kind of person watches these specific films? I can imagine you walking out of a store with both Mister Lonely and Saw IV Unrated and that kind of hurts my head.

I guess for my What The Fuck movie would be Primer because it requires a flow chart and for Disturbing I would say Leonard Part 6.

Ha ha just kidding. I really meant Howard the Duck

Big Jim McLain

The Cat in the Hat (Never saw)

No really, it would probably be One Hour Photo because I can really sympathize with Robin Williams's character.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

LoC said:


> That movie failed so hard. The biggest joke were the shots of the 'killer' trees later on the movie.



M Night said it was a B movie while on CNN and I believe him because I laughed when those dumbass kids got shot.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

Probably Pink Floyd's the Wall. I don't like films such as the Faces of Death not because of the content but because of the taste. Snuff films have nothing to offer other than shocking images to disquiet and discomfort you.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Mr. Goblet said:


> Probably Pink Floyd's the Wall. I don't like films such as the Faces of Death not because of the content but because of the taste. Snuff films have nothing to offer other than shocking images to disquiet and discomfort you.



Faces of Death isn't snuff, most of the stuff is fake and it is not snuff unless the sole purpose of the video is to document the execution of an individual.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Faces of Death isn't snuff, most of the stuff is fake and it is not snuff unless the sole purpose of the video is to document the execution of an individual.


You know what I mean.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> ...and for Disturbing I would say Leonard Part 6.
> 
> Ha ha just kidding.



Yeah you better be kidding.

Because that was the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## Stinkdog (Jan 15, 2009)

All this talk of disturbing films and no one has mentioned:

Jacob's Ladder

It was the inspiration for the creation of the Silent Hill video game series after all, so it's pretty high on the WTF meter.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 15, 2009)

"Burn After Reading".

After an absolute masterpiece of film-making in "No Country For Old Men", this movie left me confused, bewildered and drawing a complete blank at the end.  Joel and Ethen Coen, what WERE you guys thinking? ^_^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Yeah you better be kidding.
> 
> Because that was the greatest movie ever made.



I know.

A comedy with no jokes.

Grate.


----------



## Laze (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a couple more ~

WTF: Gozu

Disturbing: Blue Velvet


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 17, 2009)

Laze said:


> Just a couple more ~
> 
> WTF: Gozu
> 
> Disturbing: Blue Velvet


Oh man, I forgot about that movie.
"Baby wants to fuck! Baby wants to fuck Blue Velvet!"


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 17, 2009)

Osmosis Jones... wtf?


----------



## Laze (Jan 17, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Osmosis Jones... wtf?


 
I actually really like that movie :3

And the shoddy spin of cartoon: Ozzy and Drix.


----------



## foxinblack (Jan 17, 2009)

The WTF movie for me would be Spaceballs... funny as shit, but still... what the hell?


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14908/

The Mirrorz clip is just flat out cringe-inducing to me.


----------



## Kume (Jan 18, 2009)

Kolbo said:


> The most disturbing movie i'v seen is Akira. The scene with Tetsuo's transformation creeps me out.


 
^ This. Exactly this.


----------



## Laze (Jan 18, 2009)

mrchris said:


> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14908/
> 
> The Mirrorz clip is just flat out cringe-inducing to me.


 
Kinda suprised that Zombie Flesh Eater's _'several inch long wooden splinter very slowly through the eye'_ death wasn't in the list. And the ED-209 malfucntion is always brutal, it seems to go on for ages or is it just me? o_o

If you fancy some more nasty jaw pulling scenes [albeit somewhat cheesy] there's an old movie called Wishmaster that features some crazed up perp ripping off a cop's jaw right in the middle of a police station. Not as nasty as the one in the tub was though.

I think I may be off to see Mirrors, heh...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

Laze said:


> Just a couple more ~
> 
> WTF: Gozu
> 
> Disturbing: Blue Velvet



Blue Velvet wasn't that disturbing to me I might need to watch it again

I think INLAND EMPIRE was more disturbing, but even then, not that much.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 18, 2009)

Just watched Jan Svankmajer's "Little Otik" - wow. Just WOW. It's about this childless couple, the man brings home a log that's vaguely shaped like a child that his wife treats as if it were alive, then it actually comes alive in the most disturbing way possible - and has a taste for humans.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What kind of person watches these specific films? I can imagine you walking out of a store with both Mister Lonely and Saw IV Unrated and that kind of hurts my head.



I was an art student in college. 

I will say this; Hostel is the only movie that made me feel physically ill.  I won't watch it again.  I have a love for gory films, but that one hit my limit.  Saw is epic - the storyline connects through all five movies and loops back through each other, and in a screwed up way it makes you appreciate living and breathing.

If it makes you feel better one of my favourite movies right now is Wall-E. ^_^  But this is about the most disturbing movies I"ve seen.  I won't even touch on some of the Japanese films, since that would make your head explode *G*.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 19, 2009)

Frasque said:


> Just watched Jan Svankmajer's "Little Otik" - wow. Just WOW. It's about this childless couple, the man brings home a log that's vaguely shaped like a child that his wife treats as if it were alive, then it actually comes alive in the most disturbing way possible - and has a taste for humans.



That sounds pretty wacky.  Almost like a film Peter Jackson would have done before LOTR.  You know...if the story had zombies in it or something


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I was an art student in college.



I guess that makes sense.

But it doesn't change the fact that Eli Roth is an awful director and doesn't deserve to direct Cheaper By The Dozen 3

I am against the Saw series, mostly because I watched the first one and it failed to give me any characters to relate to. I hated everyone, and they all made awful decisions, so that pretty much turned me off.

Also, I hate that the MPAA decides that the original "Zack and Miri Make a Porno" poster was too risque, yet lets them put out increasingly brutal posters for all the Saw sequels. 

It doesn't offend me, but I mean, kids can see them. And the elderly.


----------



## Laze (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Blue Velvet wasn't that disturbing to me I might need to watch it again.


 
See, I watched it at a rather tender age. Always a good idea.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

Laze said:


> See, I watched it at a rather tender age. Always a good idea.



How old is tender?

Cause I think I watched it at 16


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

Halloween.

...ugh...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Halloween.
> 
> ...ugh...



The remake or the seventies one?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I guess that makes sense.
> 
> But it doesn't change the fact that Eli Roth is an awful director and doesn't deserve to direct Cheaper By The Dozen 3
> 
> ...



Roth is directing CBTD3?  Why?  O_O   are they planning some sort of torture beyond the banality of the script?   

Saw wasn't a movie that asked people to relate to the characters.  Everyone from the victims to the 'heros' were shady.  I think that was the whole point of it.  Later on in the series you find out why 'Jigsaw' did what he did.  Leave out the gore and it's quite an original storyline.  But yeah, each decision was an epic fail, to say the least.  I still like it, though.

And the MPAA sucks.  They're too scared to show sex but hey, violence is alright!  Maybe if Justin Timberlake had punched Janet Jackson in the chest rather then ripping off part of her top they wouldn't have had the horribly named 'nipplegate' that had everyone up in arms.  It's all fracked up.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Roth is directing CBTD3?  Why?  O_O   are they planning some sort of torture beyond the banality of the script?



No, I was joking. They'll probably get that guy who directed the second one and all those crappy family movies to do it.



CAThulu said:


> Saw wasn't a movie that asked people to relate to the characters.  Everyone from the victims to the 'heros' were shady.  I think that was the whole point of it.  Later on in the series you find out why 'Jigsaw' did what he did.  Leave out the gore and it's quite an original storyline.  But yeah, each decision was an epic fail, to say the least.  I still like it, though.



I know why he did it, but none of the sequels were in the same vein as the first, so they kind of ruined whatever good concepts they had anyways.

I mean, the first was more of a psychological thriller than anything, but the rest are all just, like, slashers. 

I am more against Hostel then Saw, because at least there was a point to Saw. There was nothing redeeming about Hostel or Hostel 2. Really dumb stuff. Eastern Europe isn't like that. It's a beautiful place full of traditions and dancing and maybe disgusting food.

But I won't call them "torture porn" or "gorno", one because that's really stupid and two because nobody gets off on them, people just like brutality. If they didn't, Discovery wouldn't air all those shows with animals ripping each other to bits.




CAThulu said:


> And the MPAA sucks.  They're too scared to show sex but hey, violence is alright!  Maybe if Justin Timberlake had punched Janet Jackson in the chest rather then ripping off part of her top they wouldn't have had the horribly named 'nipplegate' that had everyone up in arms.  It's all fracked up.




Yeah, I know, I blame it on the Puritans. Have you seen _This Film Is Not Yet Rated_? 

They shouldn't have named it "Nipplegate" anyways, because you couldn't SEE her nipple. It was obscured by like a pastie thing.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 20, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> WTF:
> 10,000 B.C.
> Eagle Eye
> Lemony Snicket
> ...


Wait, Beowulf is disturbing? i thought it just... sucked.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 20, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Wait, Beowulf is disturbing? i thought it just... sucked.



Think about it. Why was the game version M and the movie PG-13? Go to the movie and find out why the game was rated M.


----------



## LeFuzz (Jan 20, 2009)

The most disturbing, yet awesome, movie that I have ever seen is Funny Games, directed by one of my favourite directors, Michael Haneke.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 20, 2009)

"the thing" 
these people are out in the middle of like alaska or something and the guy finds a stray sled dog, so he puts it with the other dogs and when he leaves the dog's head splits open and this thing shoots out and grabs another dog and eats it and the creature is able to like take over human bodies too.
freakish old horror movie, great special effects for the time and was overall entertaining.

"It" (with the clown) was kind of dumb and very WTF especially the fortune cookie splattering blood and i think one had claws and another had an eyeball in it.

plauge dogs is an overall depressing film and the part where skitter accidently hits the trigger of the gun with his foot while trying to get petted and blasts the guys face off was horrible, that and the flim ends as if they died when in the book it all turns out okay and that left me rather WTF


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 20, 2009)

Heavenly Creatures. For the most part the movie is pretty mellow up until the end. This girl, along with her friend, kills her mom with a brick in a stocking. You don't really see it, but you hear the sound of it hitting the back of her mom's head. Then of course after a while you see blood all over the girls' faces.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 3, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> like Armageddon and 28 Days After Tomorrow.



28 days after tomorrow? You mean...28 days later?


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 3, 2009)

I would say George A. Romero movies because in reality governments are very fucked up and toying with us. Any zombie movie really, I mean....eeek. Reality is disturbing when it comes in terms of what we expect from the people we thought we trusted.

 I would also say that Jennifer Lopez movie "The Cell", going inside a killers mind and the movie being stylish to drag you in with it's beauty and then BAM! Thank Tarsem for his stylize movie making. That poor horse getting dissected ;_;

 Another good movie is "The Descent" Monsters + Phobias = creepfest.

 The Shinning, Jack Nicholson's Role as the joker is a pussy when you pair him to his other role as the character Jack Torrance, dear fucking god. Jack could never top playing something that is a man and so creepy.

 Last but not Least, Pyramid Head from Silent Hill games and movie. Rape time aint gonna be fun time.


----------



## Wakboth (Feb 3, 2009)

Some of the most WTF movies I've seen are _Lost Highway_ and _Mulholland Drive_. _Southland Tales_ was a baffling experience, to say the least. 

Most disturbing? Hmm... aforementioned _American History X_ is a good candidate. So's _Nosferatu_ - something about it just creeped me out on a visceral level.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

The only WTF (and i guess could be counted as disturbing) movie ive seen was Grindhouse. It was countless hours long, so much "blood" it look retarded, and horrible acting in some parts. The 2 most WTF parts would be either him driving away from them on a pocket bike, and the ladys leg has a M16 built in....its one random ass movie if you ask me


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 3, 2009)

SomyWulf said:


> The only WTF (and i guess could be counted as disturbing) movie ive seen was Grindhouse. It was countless hours long, so much "blood" it look retarded, and horrible acting in some parts. The 2 most WTF parts would be either him driving away from them on a pocket bike, and the ladys leg has a M16 built in....its one random ass movie if you ask me



obviously you dont understand the term of a Grindhouse movie, It was meant to be cheesey and it was great.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> obviously you dont understand the term of a Grindhouse movie, It was meant to be cheesey and it was great.


yea i guess your right, but watching it for the first time having no idea what soever made me say WTF many times. but now that ive seen it twice i know more of what its about and stuff like that.....


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 6, 2009)

Without a doubt this would have to be *Perfect Blue*.

Yes, it's an anime movie, but drawn in a realistic style, and the twist at the end is such a mind f*** that my friend and I both had headaches for the rest of the night.

Z


----------



## Tucuxi (Feb 6, 2009)

The Hills Have Eyes

Session 9

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 6, 2009)

I wanted to see Session 9

But the copy at the library was scratched so I couldn't see the whole thing


I might buy it


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 7, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> "the thing"
> these people are out in the middle of like alaska or something and the guy finds a stray sled dog, so he puts it with the other dogs and when he leaves the dog's head splits open and this thing shoots out and grabs another dog and eats it and the creature is able to like take over human bodies too.
> freakish old horror movie, great special effects for the time and was overall entertaining.



 I would say this one too.

And these:

Deep Rising (1998 undersea movie)
Elfen Lied (short anime series)
Emmanuelle In America (porno)

They are more for "WTF".


----------

